

Cool Unix Hacks For Fun and Productivity - zenlikethat
http://nathanleclaire.com/blog/2013/10/27/5-cool-unix-hacks-for-fun-and-productivity/

======
tokanizar
Or you can consider using "tig"
([http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/manual.html](http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/manual.html))
if you really prefer using a command-line style.

------
qworty
Actually if you really like the vim keybindings you can set your bash to vi
mode. That way with escape shift+i you get to the start of the line.

Or if you like to keep the emacs keybindings in your terminal (yep emacs). you
could always do ctrl+x e this opens op your $EDITOR with the current text of
the command line. Exit the editor and the text will be piped to bash. (Maybe
not the correct terminology, but it gets executed by bash)

add this to your ~/.bashrc set -o vi

~~~
zenlikethat
Ah yes, these can be quite useful. For most use-cases, however, I prefer the
emacs keybindings as that's just how I learned (and the lack of a NORMAL-
INSERT-VISUAL mode indicator can be a bit confusing).

I love CTRL-X CTRL-E!

Thanks for your feedback!

------
mschuster91
Actually, the -p flag works for git commit and even for git checkout - the
latter is incredibly useful if you want to revert just a little chunk!

